# Apple wine label: HP Lovecraft style



## kiljoy (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, a little late for Halloween, but I came up with this new label for my apple cider wine. It’s still brewing. Anyway, if any of you are familiar with H.P. Lovecraft and the Cthulhu mythos you will love this. If not, then you will just think I’m a weirdo. Either is fine… You may see a resemblance to my avatar.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 20, 2009)

That's a lot of evil alcohol by volume!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 20, 2009)

heheh I haven't read Lovecraft in years.. love the label

thanks for the reminder!

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

You Freak!!!!!!!!!! Like it but dont know of his work much.


----------



## kiljoy (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, I used to play the Call of Cthulhu roll playing game back in college. Great fun! Of course, Cthulhu gamers had a lot of inside jokes. Google "Cthulhu For President" sometime.


----------

